# Need SIMPLE baby bunting pattern, knit or crochet



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I have spent the past hour looking at free patterns on the internet for baby buntings that can either be knitted or crocheted, but I haven't found exactly what I want.
I need something that is REALLY SIMPLE and can be made fairly easily. Do ya'll have suggestions or maybe ones you've made that are simple???
I would love to make these and possibly sell them in my little general store here on the farm. (and my family keeps multiplying so I thought they would be sweet baby gifts from this goat-granny as well) I don't want anything fancy, but just something simple but nice. Any ideas???? I'm "more than a beginner" in knitting but still basically a beginner in crocheting. Any help will be greatly appreciated! I don't want something so complicated that it won't be fun to make!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Heres TONS !! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sea...ng&availability=free&fit=baby&sort=popularity


----------

